# tacoma



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

just bought a new Tacoma 4/4 need front hitch or can you put a front hitch on it any suggestions? thanks for the help


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

new as in 2013/14?

This is for a 2012/13, nothing shown for the 14 yet. This is the same hitch I put on my 06. Went on in bout 30mins.

http://www.curtmfg.com/HitchLookup/find?mount=Front+Mount&year=2013&make=Toyota&model=Tacoma&style=All%2C+Including+X-Runner+and+Pre-Runner


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

that will work thanks for the info


----------

